# Hibernate, HSQLDB und UNIQUE



## Toni99 (11. Dez 2012)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

hat jemand Erfahrung mit Hibernate (4.1.8), HSQLDB (2.2.9) und der Definition von Unique Attributen? Mein Problem ist das der unique tag nicht berücksichtigt wird.

External.hbm.xml:

...
<hibernate-mapping>
...
<property generated="never" lazy="false" name="company" type="java.lang.String">
<column name="COMPANY" not-null="true" *unique="true"*/>
</property>
...
</hibernate-mapping>

Das Ergebnis von Hibernate ist:

Hibernate: create table EXTERNAL (ID integer generated by default as identity (start with 1), COMPANY varchar(255) not null, STATUS integer, primary key (ID))

Vielen Dank im vorraus!


----------



## tfa (11. Dez 2012)

Du musst für die Spalte noch einen Index definieren ([c]@Index[/c]-Annotation, keine Ahnung, wie das in XML geht).


----------



## Toni99 (11. Dez 2012)

Problem gelöst!

der Schlüssel *unique="true"* kann weggelassen werden und muss durch *unique-key="COMPANY"* ersetzt werden


----------

